# Free Starbucks Next Week



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Free Starbucks Next Week*

(consumerist.com) 
Starbucks across the country will be giving away a free 12 oz or "tall" cup of coffee next Thursday, March 15th, from 10am to noon.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

too bad they wouldn't send free coffee to the troops or won't pay the growers more money....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cost them about 15 cents a cup including the cup/lid ....what a scam


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A scam is paying $4 for that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Skunk Piss


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> *Free Starbucks Next Week*
> 
> (consumerist.com)
> Starbucks across the country will be giving away a free 12 oz or "tall" cup of coffee next Thursday, March 15th, from 10am to noon.


At least we'll know what happened when you come on next week saying how great Hillary is.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

SOT said:


> too bad they wouldn't send free coffee to the troops or won't pay the growers more money....


I heard it was BS
http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/starbucks.asp


> "Starbucks Donates to Military Personnel. As part of
> Starbucks ongoing commitment to share the comfort of
> coffee during times of crisis, the company continues to
> demonstrate our support of the men and women serving in
> the U.S. military overseas."





> Almost 5 months ago I sent an email to you my faithful friends. I did a wrong thou that needs to be cleared up. I heard from word of mouth about how Starbucks said they didn't support the war and all. I was having enough of that kind of talk and didn't do my research properly like I should have. This is not true. Starbucks supports the men and women in uniform. They have personally contacted me and I have been sent many of their Company's policy on this issue. So I apologize for this quick wrong letter I sent out to you. Now I ask that you all pass this email around to everyone you passed the last one to. Thank you very much for understanding about this.
> 
> Howard C. Wright
> Sgt USMC


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I prefer Dunkin's coffee thank you.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Contact Starbucks and ask them how much coffee they have donated to the troops. Watch the answer you get.

FYI, snoops isn't always right....in fact many have had to correct them on many things.



andy0921 said:


> I heard it was BS
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/starbucks.asp


----------

